# Fully Rahmen für CC und Ma, aber welcher???



## mtb-racer (12. Juli 2003)

Hi! 

Ich wollte mich nur mal umhören, was eurer Meinung nach der wohl momentan beste Rahmen für CC Racing und Ma ist!
Wenn ihr in der Umfrage für "Andere" stimmt, dann schreibt bitte in eurem post welchen! 

Wenn ihr für einen Rahmen tippt, dann begründet es evtl. auch! 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus! 

cu Billy


----------



## Principia (12. Juli 2003)

also ich hab fürs element gestimmt (warum nur ? )
tja 1. wegen der aufgeräumten optik, 2. wegen dem relativ geringen gewicht, 3. wegen der antriebsneutralen federung...(dem neumodigen schnickschnack kann ich irgendwie nichts abgewinnen) 4. dem genialen fahrverhalten auch während der beschleuingungsphase...kurzum: ein ausgereiftes rad !!! 
 

aber für cc würde ich evtl. abhängig von der strecke trotzdem ein hardtail bevorzugen...

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (12. Juli 2003)

von obigen bikes bin ich nur das epic und element gefahren, und muss sagen das epic für cc/marathon hat mich schon sehr überzeugt. kenne nicht den vergleich mit den anderen no pogo bikes aber das epic war schon richtig fein von der kraft in vortrieb umwandlung


----------



## clemson (13. Juli 2003)

hab fürs element gestimmt, ist einfach ein ausgereiftes bike, ohne schich schnack


----------



## kleine.marco (13. Juli 2003)

kauf dir nen Strike pro das ist günstig und deutlich haltbarer und du hast den leichtesten Rahmen der Welt, um richtig leicht zu baun.

Achja Eingelenker - von Dämpfereinstellungsorgien sollte man nicht abschrecken und dann läuft es besser als das Viergelenksystem vom Specialized S-Works FSR 02!
Das reagiert deutlicher auf harten Antritt mit wenig Frequenz 


Gruß Marco


----------



## gemorje (14. Juli 2003)

meine favoriten:
rocky mountain (ausgereiftes rad, geile optik, leicht)
bergwerk, epic (brain-technologie->geil, leider relativ schwer)
giant NRS (NRS-System, relativ leicht)


----------



## Clemens (14. Juli 2003)

hab das Rocky Element besessen, später das Giant NRS und jetzt das Epic. 

Beim Rocky war mir die Federung zu gewöhnungsbedürftig (träge und zieht sich unter Druck etwas zusammen), die Lagerung hat mir dann endgültig den Spaß verdorben. Das Giant war von der Geometrie eher gutmütig und tourenorientiert, dabei war der Hinterbau mit SAG gefahren wirklich sehr antriebsneutral, nur nicht sehr steif. 

Meine Stimme geht klar ans Epic, das Ding geht vorwärts wie die Hölle und ist extrem steif und wendig. Hat sogar mich ehemals bekennenden HT-Fan komplett überzeugt!


----------



## PREDIGER (14. Juli 2003)

WO IST DENN HIER IN DER AUFZÄHLUNG PERSÖNLICHER VORLIEBEN DER STEPPENWOLF TUNDRA FS ABGEBLIEBEN??!!
Ich jedenfalls fahre nichts Anderes mehr.
Und Tschüss!


----------



## mtb-racer (14. Juli 2003)

Entschuldigung, aber ich kann nur 10 Antworten in die Umfrage mit einbeziehen! Hätte sonst auch noch das Votec N 1, Nöll, verschiedenes aus Titan, etc. mit eingenommen, aber so musste ich halt vorher schonmal eine Vorauswahl treffen! Tut mir leid! cu


----------



## Otti (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pastorensohn _
> *WO IST DENN HIER IN DER AUFZÄHLUNG PERSÖNLICHER VORLIEBEN DER STEPPENWOLF TUNDRA FS ABGEBLIEBEN??!!
> Ich jedenfalls fahre nichts Anderes mehr.
> Und Tschüss! *



Auch ich fahre einen Tundra FS und bin damit absolut zufrieden!!!


----------



## dubbel (18. Juli 2003)

specialized fsr xc?
kona king kikapu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (18. Juli 2003)

Bei mir standen das epic und das Strike oben auf der Liste, dazu noch der Stumpjumper FSR. 

Letztendlich habe ich mich aber, wegen des Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses- für das Stevens F9 Team XC entschieden. Rahmen ähnelt dem Element, ist weniger kultig, aber dafür ist meine Ausstattung vom feinsten.


----------



## lagew (20. Juli 2003)

Also, ich habe fürs Cannondale gestimmt  .
Ich fahre selber das Bike und habe keine Probleme damit. Im Wald klettert das TEIL genial, in extremen downhils wird es wegen den 60mm hinten etwas nervös, aber das ist ja auch nicht der Einsatzberreich! 
Ich denke aber das die Räder eigendlich alle ganz gut sind, man muß einfach mal einige davon fahren und sich dann sein eigenes Urteil bilden.


----------



## pefro (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

hmmm, warum stimmt denn keiner für das Nicolai Saturn III - ist doch ein hammergeiler Rahmen!

Ich denke mal, dass dürfte doch wohl eher daran liegen, dass sich das Ding noch niemand geleistet hat, als daran, dass er so schlecht ist, oder?  

Gibts irgendwo einen Bericht über den Rahmen?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Principia (21. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pefro _
> *Hallo,
> 
> hmmm, warum stimmt denn keiner für das Nicolai Saturn III - ist doch ein hammergeiler Rahmen!
> ...



genauso wirds sein, das ding ist einfach empfindlich teuer....aber sicherlich wie alle nicolai-rahmen, perfekt verarbeitet !
gruzz michael


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. Juli 2003)

a) heftig teuer

b) die konstruktion mit der titan-zugschraube zur entlastung des unterrohrs finde ich persönlich grenzwertig. die tatsache, daß nicolai (ich glaube) fast 2 jahre gebraucht hat nach der ersten präsentation das ding wirklich serienreif zu bekommen, bestätigt das ein stück weit...

optisch allerdings eine sensation!!!!!


----------



## schmitzkatz (25. Juli 2003)

Trek Fuel 90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dani (27. Juli 2003)

Ich habe fürs Giant gestimmt, weil es von allem hier aufgelisteten die neutralste und am vielseitigsten abstimmbare Federung hat. No Sag für kürzere XC Rennen und mit 8mm Sag am Dämpfer für längere, gröbere Marathons mit Uphills im Gelände. 
Die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus ist nicht berauschend, reicht aber für nicht schwere Fahrer allemal aus.
Gruss
Dani


----------



## Techniker (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pefro _
> *Hallo,
> 
> hmmm, warum stimmt denn keiner für das Nicolai Saturn III - ist doch ein hammergeiler Rahmen!
> ...



Das Teil flext wie'd Sau.
Daher meine Gegenfrage: Wie schwer bist Du?


----------



## Buddy (28. Juli 2003)

Was haltet ihr von dem Hawk FS2 Rahmen ? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ? Schön leicht isser ja...


----------



## pefro (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Das Teil flext wie'd Sau.
> Daher meine Gegenfrage: Wie schwer bist Du? *




Huch,

das hätte ich nicht gedacht, bei dem Preis, der endlosen Entwicklungsarbeit und dem Nicolai Image - naja, vielleicht dann doch ein paar Gramm ZU leicht, das ganze  

Bist Du den Rahmen  selbst schon gefahren?

Ich wieg zwischen 75 und 80kg - das tut aber nichts zu Sache, weil ich mir den Saturn nicht kaufen werde - ich stehe einigermassen auf ausgewogene P/L Verhältnisse.  - die Frage war mehr Interesseshalber.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## kleine.marco (29. Juli 2003)

Es geht nicht's über einen STRIKE Rahmen - sau leicht, richtig steif und auch nicht zu teuer + clevere Details wie die komplett verlegten Züge!


----------



## racing-rogal (1. Dezember 2004)

es gibt nichts besseres als ein Rocky Mountain 
ein epic ist zwar nicht schlecht aber ein Rocky sieht geil aus und fährt sich auch so
fahre selber eins und will es nicht mehr her geben aus wenn ich eins 2005 tsc bekomme


----------



## Beach90 (1. Dezember 2004)

also wenn schon rocky dann den Special Edition rahmen mit den flammen drauf , allein durch das desing gewinnste damidt jedes rennen ...

Tundra FS is natürlich hammergeil ,aber wie sieht´s mit den Scott genius rahmen aus , da gibts doch auch welche die für rennen ausgelegt sind ... ,oder ?


----------



## kh-cap (1. Dezember 2004)

trek fuel ab 90 aufwärts. es gibt nichts bessseres  (so, wie das die meisten von ihren bikes behaupten   )
nein, im ernst. ich finde es toll, es hat mich bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht. also ist es für mich das beste    
kh-cap


----------



## evilrogi (2. Dezember 2004)

Bin sehr glücklich mit meinem Votec NC 1. Im Uebrigen finde ich auch das Spez Epic Marathon toll und meine Kumpels kommen auch mit den Scott Genius und Strikes (bin selbst ein G-Zero gefahren) bestens klar. Viel Spass bei der Qual der Wahl!


----------



## Beach90 (2. Dezember 2004)

evilrogi schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass bei der Qual der Wahl!



das ist doch ehr die wahl der Qual !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (2. Dezember 2004)

das bergwerk faunus lsd carbon gibts schon lange nicht mehr, das weisst du oder?
hab bei ebay mal 2-3 gesehen...

ich liebe ja BW und vor allem das LSD, aber ich glaub die sin a bissl schwerer als die anderen (das normale LSD wiegt 2600g)...(die anderen sind eher leichter oder täusch ich mich da?)
das Speci Epic finde ich auch cool


----------



## Blauer Sauser (2. Dezember 2004)

Ist doch klar. Die Umfrage ist ja schließlich vor fast1 1/2 JAHREN gestartet worden!


----------



## gosy (2. Dezember 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7117481314&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT den natürlich.  wippt nicht leicht und fühlt sich nach sehr viel federweg an


----------

